# Sustanon and Winstrol stack



## eh92891 (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried this and what would your reccomended doses and schedule be?


----------



## Crazy Albertan (Feb 12, 2008)

First give your stats, years of training and what your diet is; then on what you plan on taking and i'm sure you'll get a ton of answers.


----------



## eh92891 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ive been training for about 3yrs now. I have an excellent diet. I eat alot of chicken breast and vegetables portioned throughout the day. Im 5'11" 185lbs. I train in MMA and would like to be in the 205lb class but am having big problems getting there. I have taken Dianabol a year ago. Obviously this by itself doesnt dictate much gains. I want to do a cycle of sustanon 250 with winstrol. Need to know if anyone has experience with this and what their schedule was and ofcourse if they followed up with pct or anything else.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2008)

Winstrol is bad on your tendons, bro. Bad karma for someone into MMA. If you are going to stack an oral with sustanon, try oxandrolone (aka Anavar) at 20 mg twice daily.


----------



## eh92891 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Anything else I should know? What would the dosage be for the Sustanon with injections? Do I need to worry about estrogen levels during this cycle? If so what should I use and at what time in the cycle and ofcourse how much?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 15, 2008)

There are many things you should learn before starting steroids. Start by reading the stickies at the top of the forum.


----------



## thgdfthr (Nov 8, 2008)

Im about to start the same Winny/S250 cycle. What stack did you land on and how were the results? I have 20 Ml of Sust and 20 Ml of 100Mg/Ml Winny.


----------

